# python-exec

## Andrzej1309

Witam.

Coś mi się posypało z dev-lang/python-exec

Podczas próby aktualizacji systemu:

```
emerge -avuDN world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! Multiple package instances within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:

dev-libs/xapian:0

  (dev-libs/xapian-1.3.1-r1:0/0::gentoo, ebuild scheduled for merge) pulled in by

    (no parents that aren't satisfied by other packages in this slot)

  (dev-libs/xapian-1.2.19:0/0::gentoo, installed) pulled in by

    =dev-libs/xapian-1.2*[chert] required by (kde-base/baloo-4.14.3:4/4.14::gentoo, installed)

    ^                ^^^^                                                                                                                            

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are

impossible to satisfy simultaneously.  If such a conflict exists in

the dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can

not be installed simultaneously.

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man

page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "dev-lang/python-exec:0[python_targets_jython2_5(-),python_targets_jython2_7(-),python_targets_pypy(-),python_targets_python3_2(-),python_targets_python3_3(-),python_targets_python3_4(-),python_targets_python2_7(-),-python_single_target_jython2_5(-),-python_single_target_jython2_7(-),-python_single_target_pypy(-),-python_single_target_python3_2(-),-python_single_target_python3_3(-),-python_single_target_python3_4(-),-python_single_target_python2_7(-)]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/python-exec-0.9999::gentoo (masked by: missing keyword)

(dependency required by "dev-python/python-exec-10000.2" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected" [set])

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

Nie bardzo wiem jak sobie z tym poradzić

----------

## dziadu

Problem lezy w dev-python/python-exec

 *Andrzej1309 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> (dependency required by "dev-python/python-exec-10000.2" [installed])
> ...

 

Wygląda, że ten pakiet oczekuje od Ciebie wersji dev-lang/python-exec, która jest zamaskowana, zatem musiałbyś ją ręcznie odmaskować wpisem w /etc/portage/package.keywords/keywords

```
=dev-lang/python-exec-0.9999    **
```

Ale... tego chyba nie chcesz. Co ciekawe, w drzewie portage nie ma pakietu dev-python/python-exec, zatem albo pochodzi to z jakiegoś innego repozytorium, albo ostał Ci się jakiś bardzo stary pakiet. Możesz sprawdzić, co wymaga tego pakietu:

 *Quote:*   

> equery d dev-python/python-exec

 

Jeśli jest on osierocony, to możesz go usunąć, prawdopodobnie go nie potrzebujesz.

----------

